# Panorama Vacation Retreat



## Kauai Kid (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't see any review of Panorama Vacation Retreat at Horsethief Lodge.

Has anyone had any experience with this timeshare?  Was thinking about 1-2 weeks there in July-Aug 2013.

Thanks,

Sterling


----------



## flexible (Oct 17, 2012)

We stayed in the Panaroma's Horsethief Lodge in summer 2010 for a week then spent a week in Banff, then enjoyed Jasper & Calgary Stampede.

It's a winter ski resort.
Pool was fine.
You can use chairlifts to take mountain bikes up and ride down.

Accommodations were better than average.
Nothing to write home about except that it was a convenient place to visit between CA/ID/Canadian border/Banff/etc/Glacier National Park/home.

We stayed there before http://VacationInternationale.com acquired some units. We own at VI. Not sure if there is a difference depending how/which company you exchange or rent from.

Hope this is helpful info.


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 18, 2012)

I haven't been in the units for a while but I have spent many summers in the area.  We just gave up our trailer nearby and now use timeshares in the area.  I have chosen not to stay up at Panorama as I find it doesn't have that much to do.  I prefer to stay at Fairmont or Radium.  Panorama is a 15 minute drive up a mountain road.  Pretty in the day but deadly at night.  I would rather be near the highway so I can go to the lake, the hot pools or exploring to other areas.  If you don't mind the isolation then it should work.  I have stayed there in the winter for skiing and driven there in the summer for mountain biking but prefer the other 2 locations.  Part of the reason for that is we have a seadoo and kayak so we prefer to be on or near a lake.

Joan


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks to you both:  Started looking for someplace to see Lake Louise and Banff and it seems like there aren't many deposits yet.

Sounds like it is too isolated especially for two weeks.

Thanks again,

Sterling


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 19, 2012)

To really enjoy Banff and Lake Louise you need to stay in Banff (1st choice) or Canmore.  I own at BRMR and worldmark (Canmore) and hands down prefer to be in Banff most of the time.  Just like I don't want to be in the center of a Hawaiian Island I don't want to drive 15 minutes to get to Banff.  It always surprises me when people want the biggest fanciest resort instead of the best location.  Unless I plan just to relax at the resort (I never do) I will always take location over amenities.  Most hikes and scenic drives are to the west and north of Banff not to the east.  Even staying in Banff the drive to the icefields can easily take most of the day.  

Good luck snagging something for the area.

Joan


----------



## eal (Oct 19, 2012)

Banff Rocky Mountain Resort is the best place to stay for enjoying the Canadian Rockies. DAE has good inventory.


----------



## dreamin (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree that Panorama would be too isolated and too far from the areas you are interested in seeing.  I have stayed at Banff Rocky Mountain Resort twice and it is my favourite.  We brought our bikes and would bike into town or take the free shuttle.  Best of both worlds.....close enough to the action of Banff but situated on the edge of town so that you are nestled in amongst the pine trees and mountains.  The TransCanada Highway is less than 5 minutes from the resort so you have easy access to Lake Louise and other awesome day trips.  I was able to get 2 BR units as Instant Exchanges through my Points account (summer season) but I have also rented a 2 BR unit through Platinum Interchange for around $250 (Hot Weeks rental, ski season).  Units have recently been upgraded.  The hotel section is under new management so I don't know how this will affect the timeshares.


----------

